# None COMMERICAL Snow Removal?



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

During Our Last Snow Storm I saw so many 4X4s w/ Plows running around I guess? there were more 4X4s than Cars? here any WAY! & all the Vehicle Sales Lots are Full of 4X4s w/ Plows & just the other DAY! I read a Post Here of a GUY that was Plowing a Dennys Resturant & to ME? that would make HIM? a COMMERICAL Plower! {wouldn*t IT?} I passed an all Night Coffee shop in my Travels & their Yard was FULL of 4X4s w/ 20? or More?? Plows & two Police Cars & a Tow Truck & Here on the Snow Site w/ New Bees intering the Plowing Business every DAY! & seeing Our Entire ECONEMY is getting Tighter & Expenses getiing Higher is there a FUTURE? in Plowing SNOW? as a MENEY Maker? What? Do You Guys THINK?? --Ole Tower--


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

About what?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;488646 said:


> About what?


The future of thermonuclear fusion.

Duh, what else?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

what i think he was saying was the coffee shop is is making all the money... maybe everyone should open one up... ohh wait i have a coffee shop and every othr day sumone is openin up something new... plowing is not the only saturated market around... by me anyway... if thats wat ole was talkin bout..


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Are we supposed to meet at Denny's or what.  

IMO snow removal is here to stay. Pavement expansion takes place everyday. In areas that get snow and ice it has to be dealt with. Without it and operators such as yourselves there wouldn't be places to plow. Think about it.....How could a business owner keep the doors open when he is being sued by everyone out there for slip and falls.

Many more have certainly gotten into the business over the last few years. I believe that many feel they want to be in the snow removal business but only a percentage are commited to it for the long haul. I just read in another thread by iceyman where the streets are lined with plows for sale. Eventually his area will get good snow again and there will be more work for the ones that are commited and want to be in the business. Just my .02


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ho I'm sorry was I suppose to answer every question?
I'll do the best I can...



Ole Tower;488642 said:


> During Our Last Snow Storm I saw so many 4X4s w/ Plows running around I guess?
> You guess?
> Did you see them or not? I donno what you saw.
> 
> ...


I donno???


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

I DONO? as I wrote the FACTS I observed during Our last Snow Storm I assume? my POST was taken by Most as a JOKE? I Don*t Post here all that Often DUE to the above Gentelmen most of local Plowers I Know! are very Conserned about Their Future? as the Plowing market is over Loaded! & Realestate is Going Down $$ wise every DAY Our ECONOMY is getting Harder & Harder & Prices are Rising as WE all Know My Post asked a Normal Question? & the Replies? well I assume? NO One Else?? sees any Problem? but My POST DID get a Site Sponcers REPLY!! as {toby4492} Tom O*Brien left His Business CARD! Western Sles Manager--New England Sales Manager-- Sno-Way International Inc--as He SELLING PLOWS! & Icey man--Mark Oomkes--Your RIGHT! as Here locally theres more Coffee Shops than People & Don*t WORRY? as here locally their Building Two More--TOM HORTONS & WE have so Many Fast Food out fits theres More Employees than Customers & YES! I*D Say! the Plowing Busines is in Trouble!! but I assume? most that Replied think? its a JOKE? well TIME will Tell? & Snow Farmer--I Don*t CARE! what You Think! Good LUCK to Every ONE!-OleTower--


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

by your reply you care more than you will admit.
this rambling should be in the off topic anyway.

did you even read there responses?

Mark Oomkes Quote:

"The future of thermonuclear fusion. "

Duh, what else? 

Form a question then ask it..

A future i n plowing?

Why? is it going to stop! SnOwInG? I dunno.....

I took the time to answer all of your Q's and your still ungratefull?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;488729 said:


> by your reply you care more than you will admit.
> this rambling should be in the off topic anyway.
> 
> did you even read there responses?
> ...


You're sort of grumpy today. Maybe you need one of these: 

I take it my answer was wrong?

Ole Tower, you don't post much because of me?

So does thermonuclear fusion have a future in snow removal?

I was thinking of radioactive parking lots where the snow would just melt from the gamma radiation and heat created from the decaying particles of uranium and plutonium.

Must be I'm wrong. Oh well, next subject.

How about somebody selling me a plow on credit? How's that for the next topic? Cheap, too.


----------



## rocknrollrednec (Oct 27, 2005)

my $.02 FWIW,
I see a lot of " commercial" plowing going on. I always just figured that's because the demand for them is so high. as long as the market needs the service, there will be a bunch of guys out there doing that job. There are some times I see entire fleets of trucks at a restaurant. we all need to take a break and eat, right? 
and then there are times I see used car lots and newspaper classifieds filled with plow trucks. sometimes the need for them just isn't there for whatever reason, so people opt to sell their whole outfit and move on to something else. 
it's just like any other free market. highs and lows, buying and selling. 

myself, I use my truck to cover my own butt. if somebody needs help, I'll do it for free. 
but I'm not going to complicate my situation by being obligated to go do it. 
Have fun out there!


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

SnoFarmer;488679 said:


> Ho I'm sorry was I suppose to answer every question?
> I'll do the best I can...
> 
> I donno???


Thats about the funniest reply I think ive seen on here.... Thanks for the chuckles.
tymusic


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;488648 said:


> The future of thermonuclear fusion.
> 
> Duh, what else?


The future is thermonuclear.

What about cold fission?
Do you think they will ever get it to work?

Ps they accidentally(yea right) used radioactive tailings in the asphalt mix in Gunneson Co. to pave the streets with..
They did not see any results like better ice control that I know of. Maybe a little more uranium next time?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Ole Tower;488642 said:


> During Our Last Snow Storm I saw so many 4X4s w/ Plows running around I guess? there were more 4X4s than Cars? here any WAY! & all the Vehicle Sales Lots are Full of 4X4s w/ Plows & just the other DAY! I read a Post Here of a GUY that was Plowing a Dennys Resturant & to ME? that would make HIM? a COMMERICAL Plower! {wouldn*t IT?} I passed an all Night Coffee shop in my Travels & their Yard was FULL of 4X4s w/ 20? or More?? Plows & two Police Cars & a Tow Truck & Here on the Snow Site w/ New Bees intering the Plowing Business every DAY! & seeing Our Entire ECONEMY is getting Tighter & Expenses getiing Higher is there a FUTURE? in Plowing SNOW? as a MENEY Maker? What? Do You Guys THINK?? --Ole Tower--


I really don't know why some guys here are so "hard" on Ole Tower...he attempts to make honest observations, and tells " the plowing industry" non-commercial and commercial, like he "SEES IT". I have no problem understanding what he is saying despite the "extra" punctuation, etc...

He is merely commenting about someone that does a Denny's posting on the non-commercial threads...(yes, that's commercial!) and he states that the status of the snow plowing industry, especially the little guys and smaller operations, are very numerous, making it difficult to know if your going to have a future in this business or not. Not too hard to comprehend in my book...

Be a little more tolerant of our brothers out there trying to survive and contribute...just my .04 cents...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;488741 said:


> The future is thermonuclear.
> 
> What about cold fission?
> Do you think they will ever get it to work?


i DoNO, nOt THiS yEAr, ALl ThE sCiEnTiStS aRe aT thE DOnuT ShoPS.

oR ToM HorTOn!s


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Snofarmer, what did the guy do to you? Easy buddy. 


Ole tower, I hear ya. Im way way new to this myself. I just bought a plow truck this season. I have many landscape customers that are interested in year round service. So I finally broke down and added my first plow truck to the fleet. What you were saying about the new trucks in the dealer lots with plows I understand. A friend of mine just bought a 2007 ford I think its a 250 could be a 350 I dunno. The price was right for him so he bought it. It has a plow. He has never plowed. So yes it seems like they are just giving them away. This year my friend has picked up a few residential customers. In my area we have many fishermen who are also seasonal. Most of them have the big trucks so they throw a plow on them for some extra cash in the winter. I dont see the 9-5er business man that wont mow his own lawn throwing an eight foot fisher on the new family four door chevy truck. This is where the customers are. The same people who would rather spend the snow day with their kids than be out shoveling. For every plow truck sold thier are thousands of people who opted for the BMW or Mercedes. The guys at the coffee shop must not have to much to do if they can hang out at the coffee shop during a snow storm. They just want to show off the new plow. Or guys like me who have time and are afraid to loose customers to a landscape company that plows in the winter. I will be happy with my ten plow customers this year because it keeps me in touch with them through the winter. If the other sixty customers call and tell me that they are finding another company OR ELSE then maybe I will add another truck. Right now I am okay with my little 2 hour route. You can have the rest of them!! xysport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scitown;488747 said:


> Snofarmer, what did the guy do to you? Easy buddy. xysport


Peed in his cheerios.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

SnoFarmer;488741 said:


> What about cold fission?


Here is come cold fission LOL Looks like it's working too


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

MowBizz Can I borrow .02? I dont have any and you seem to have extra. I think I lost mine with my marbles while mowing this summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

toby4492;488752 said:


> Here is come cold fission LOL Looks like it's working too


LMAO, good one Tom.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scitown;488747 said:



> Snofarmer, what did the guy do to you? Easy buddy.


I was,
I was treating him like a new born...
With kid gloves.

I did not make fun of the way HE CHOSES to type.
(it is an act)

I Took every Q in to consideration.
I did not flame him or call him out.

ButT! hEy! ThAnks? For AskIng?:waving:


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

scitown;488753 said:


> MowBizz Can I borrow .02? I dont have any and you seem to have extra. I think I lost mine with my marbles while mowing this summer.


Well...two cents ain't worth a damn anymore...so I figured with inflation and the high costs of everything in general...I'd spend four cents worth of effort in defense of a fellow human being just trying to get by on his own two cents...I got plenty of PENNIES so, YES you can have two of 'em... payup (don't spent it all in one place)


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I think SnoFarmer and Mark should start up their own talk show. I'd tune in!! LOL


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

JD Dave;488819 said:


> I think SnoFarmer and Mark should start up their own talk show. I'd tune in!! LOL


If they did, I would think they would be just like Jackie & Dunlap. Here is SF & Mark, I mean Jackie & Dunlap, wanting to do Mitt Romney's yardwork


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ECS;488837 said:


> If they did, I would think they would be just like Jackie & Dunlap. Here is SF & Mark, I mean Jackie & Dunlap, wanting to do Mitt Romney's yardwork


That's some funny stuff right there. LMAO


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Those two are outright hilarious.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That thar som funny stuff

Wich one is Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;488906 said:


> That thar som funny stuff
> 
> Wich one is Mark?


I know which one is me. The good looking one.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just remember while your talking I'm [IMG alt="EmcSmileys.com - 1000s of Free Smileys"]http://emcsmileys.com/s/13_4_10.gif[/IMG]


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

You sure have gone through a lot of Bud, Jack Daniels and Jim Beam


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ECS;488922 said:


> You sure have gone through a lot of Bud, Jack Daniels and Jim Beam


Your point?????? 

Gotta do something to make politics look interesting.

Besides, that's the only way Hillary will ever look good, and even that might be pushing it.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LOL 

Check this one out for a good laugh!!
Red State Update: Obama, Cheney Cousins?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Ole Tower;488642 said:


> During Our Last Snow Storm I saw so many 4X4s w/ Plows running around I guess? there were more 4X4s than Cars? here any WAY! & all the Vehicle Sales Lots are Full of 4X4s w/ Plows & just the other DAY! I read a Post Here of a GUY that was Plowing a Dennys Resturant & to ME? that would make HIM? a COMMERICAL Plower! {wouldn*t IT?} I passed an all Night Coffee shop in my Travels & their Yard was FULL of 4X4s w/ 20? or More?? Plows & two Police Cars & a Tow Truck & Here on the Snow Site w/ New Bees intering the Plowing Business every DAY! & seeing Our Entire ECONEMY is getting Tighter & Expenses getiing Higher is there a FUTURE? in Plowing SNOW? as a MENEY Maker? What? Do You Guys THINK?? --Ole Tower--


WhAt are yOu SayIng? ThiS Makes No SenSe- WheRe dId You LeaRN GrammAR frOM?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;488930 said:


> Your point??????
> 
> .


Just put your hat back on and no one will notice...........


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Amazing observation*

Realized that I can not plow in the village/residential area ( we dont have a city)
because it is too hard to find a place to pee !!
Atleast, out in the boonies there are many options -- and trees.

dang-- dont know if the cold is making the coffee flow thru faster or if it is the 
number of birthdays.

note the movie : 'Bucket List' 
one of Nicholsons words of advice about getting older : #1 dont pass up a bathroom !!

Just the thought of a coffee shop makes me have to goooooooooooooooo
I dont have time to stop for lunch, let alone for coffee 'break'.
We eat on the way there and on the way back, carry a thermos and pee when we can.

tc


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Cold Fission or Cold Fusion? Now I am getting confused. :crying:

I think I'll take a break from here and watch a little TV, there is a movie on with Mathew Broderick about Globalthermonuclearwarfare!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If you figured out cold fission, you'd be set for life.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cold fishing:waving:


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

reading Old Towers post is like grading a Burnouts Book report F+


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

*What*

There must be something wrong, my phone is always ringing for work, and I can't do it all. I know there MANY otehr plowers out there, but all my contacts and contracts come from word of mouth. I have seen too many people come in, with their new truyck and plow, just to give it up, because they made no money, did a piss poor job, or just did not like to work in the cold at 3 in the morning. Also, I think people think it is a quick money maker, and when you add up all your time and costs, it really is not, unless you do it right. All things come and go, and so will I, but life will go on.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Avitare;489134 said:


> Realized that I can not plow in the village/residential area ( we dont have a city)
> because it is too hard to find a place to pee !!
> Atleast, out in the boonies there are many options -- and trees.
> 
> ...


So long as its not in the same container


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Ole Tower;488642 said:


> During Our Last Snow Storm I saw so many 4X4s w/ Plows running around I guess? there were more 4X4s than Cars? here any WAY! & all the Vehicle Sales Lots are Full of 4X4s w/ Plows & just the other DAY! I read a Post Here of a GUY that was Plowing a Dennys Resturant & to ME? that would make HIM? a COMMERICAL Plower! {wouldn*t IT?} I passed an all Night Coffee shop in my Travels & their Yard was FULL of 4X4s w/ 20? or More?? Plows & two Police Cars & a Tow Truck & Here on the Snow Site w/ New Bees intering the Plowing Business every DAY! & seeing Our Entire ECONEMY is getting Tighter & Expenses getiing Higher is there a FUTURE? in Plowing SNOW? as a MENEY Maker? What? Do You Guys THINK?? --Ole Tower--


Is there a font that makes normal typing look like that^^?

Did he really type in:
"During our last snow storm I saw alot of other plow trucks. Some were plowing, and some were for sale, but most of them were at the coffee shop. I wonder with all these plow trucks out there how many of them were new to the business, and how many of them are making money? It looks like the real money during a snow storm is at the coffee shop, why else would so many plow trucks be for sale? So do you guys think I should sell my plow trucks and buy a coffee shop?"

And then just select all text and format it as "twelve yr old girl text font sans serrif"?

Ole Tower-- If your really considering the coffee shop idea, I think Starbucks is easy to franchise.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

IMAGE;492213 said:


> Is there a font that makes normal typing look like that^^?
> 
> Did he really type in:
> "During our last snow storm I saw alot of other plow trucks. Some were plowing, and some were for sale, but most of them were at the coffee shop. I wonder with all these plow trucks out there how many of them were new to the business, and how many of them are making money? It looks like the real money during a snow storm is at the coffee shop, why else would so many plow trucks be for sale? So do you guys think I should sell my plow trucks and buy a coffee shop?"
> ...


haha now that's funny

maybe that's why OT's post are so screwed up because he is at the cofee shop on wi-fi and ad's a little too much kaluha in each cup 

EDIT: i was at the mainpage and set here looking at the title of this thread and i am not even sure what "None COMERCIAL snow removal" means?


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

Ole Tower doesn't use a computer to participate here, he uses webtv that is why his typing gets all messed up.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

columbiaplower;492407 said:


> Ole Tower doesn't use a computer to participate here, he uses webtv that is why his typing gets all messed up.


not true..the webtv has nothing to do with it.
if that was true he could never enter a http or any other code or tex to be able to surf the web.
wetv is just an failing format to access to the net. .


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

has he ever answered directly WHY he post the way he does' I*dOnnO? 

SF i am with you i don't think webtv has anything to do with it either, b/c some of his post are somewhat legible


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It*s? An Act!.. He? liKkes it When We Quarrel Over Him?
Down At! The CoffIe? Shop. Wher? All The Shiney! New!! Trucks Hang Out..
iDunno?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

LoL,,ThiS tHrEaD iS tOo FuNnY!!!!...


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I guess he hasn't found the spell check function yet???

hahaha I mean come on hes messing with all of us.


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

i dont think the snow industry will fall but it is in for a ride.when i started it was different,now you can go alot of places to get plows,you can even buy one from your computer,so many type of plows but that is just the equiptment.Anyone can buy a plow, but can you effectively use it.You need to have the service,and the rest to go with it.many new people will not last,the big problem to me is the property management issue brewing,i mean everytime you turn around there's another.They will hire anyone,convince them to use their own insurance....you know the rest.So all the new rookies get hooked up with them and they dont realize that they are not making the fullest income for their investment.after a couple years they give up .I think this will be the downfall.i have lost a few lots to find out what the sub is making is just down right insane.lets just turn this into a charitable non profit organization... ditch the p.m.co.s or else imo


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

sorry about the ramblin thought this was comm. thread...


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

I? feel that! there is competition in EVERY!? line of work you! MIGHT? choose; SUCK? it up and GET? on WITH it.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i see all that you see oletower.
if it makes you feel better though most of those trucks with plows dont get used much. and they probably gather at the coffee shop to look cool. just like all those people that own trucks and use them like cars. lots of people spending money on plows that dont do much with them but show them off to the neighbors. I see lots of five thousand dollar plows and expensive trucks around my way DOING NOTHING.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sort of a rhetorical question here, but in another thread that is locked, Sean stated it is impossible for a member to have 2 user names, but Ole Tower has that one and Ole Jim is not showing up as banned anymore. 

Just an observation. 

Does make one wonder, if he types like that just to get a rise out of us and laugh at us, if that's the purpose to most\all of his posts? 

i DoNO#)@*)_$_


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Does make one wonder, if he types like that just to get a rise out of us and laugh at us, if that's the purpose to most\all of his posts? 


I personally would think it would take a LOT of effort to deliberately type like that. In my opinion, I honestly think it's something to do with his so called "web tv" 

I truly think he wants to contribute like any other member here, and be involved in discussions like anyone else...of course, there's always the possibility that he's an eccentric ole' Mainer that gets a rise out of pissin' people off...I dono...?? 

Anyway he doesn't pizz me off and if you don't actually "read" his text but kind of "speed read" it you get the gist of what he's saying...

What does Ole Tower have to say about his typing and "extraterrestrial" typing ???

Ole Jim????


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

He is not the only person to use webtv.(thow he may be the last)
Have you ever seen anything like it else where by someone else?

I can post a link to a site devoted to web tv and none of the posts look like his they look just like everyone elses....:waving:


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SnoFarmer;495617 said:


> He is not the only person to use webtv.(thow he may be the last)
> Have you ever seen anything like it else where by someone else?
> 
> I hear ya...and no I haven't seen anything quite like it... One of the "great wonders" of Plowsite...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lol, The 8th wonder of the world....


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Oot*/*siHt*}*EKil*$*kOOL*?*T'nseoD*&*ti***tsaEL*)*tA* 

Read it right too left  LMAO


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

at least it doesn't look like SH1T too ....................... read it normal  LOL


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

StoneDevil;495662 said:


> at least it doesn't look like SH1T too read it normal  LOL


Close............................................................................but no cigar.

It actually says, At least it doesn't look like this too  See I  you too! HEE HEE :waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

At(LEast*iT&Doesn'tL00k$liLE{tHis/toO.....


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

OH J.C. WTH u guys are something else. shouldn't u be working


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

StoneDevil;495670 said:


> OH J.C. WTH u guys are something else. shouldn't u be working


It's lunchtime


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I work from home.

I don't train dogs outside when it's this cold...
Maybe we'll do some vehicle searches in the shop this afternoon.

Right now I'm putting 20mi on the stationary bike.:waving:
(re-habing my knee)


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

toby4492;495672 said:


> It's lunchtime


It's 1:05pm lunch is over back to work .......chop.chop


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

humm, time zones

12:08


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

SnoFarmer;495684 said:


> humm, time zones
> 
> 12:08


Yes , Eastern Standard Time here ,Sno Farmer so dont be confused for being slow. lol


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

except I agree, I think


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

rjfetz1;495717 said:


> except I agree, I think


ok welcome to this hijacked thread


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

StoneDevil;495670 said:


> OH J.C. WTH u guys are something else. shouldn't u be working


so why are you still hear...lol:waving:

O'k so i missed that......


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm in the field office post processing survey data i collected yesterday from a back filling operation, for those that dont know I dont plow for a living but here is the project i'm at http://www.molycorp.com/molycorp_cares/community_engagement/washington_default.asp


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

MOWBIZZ;495609 said:


> Does make one wonder, if he types like that just to get a rise out of us and laugh at us, if that's the purpose to most\all of his posts? he's an eccentric ole' Mainer that gets a rise out of pissin' people off...I dono...?? QUOTE]
> 
> Hear is an UN-edited post of oleTower picking on me.
> notice how part of it is typed normally
> ...


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

StoneDevil;495725 said:


> ok welcome to this hijacked thread


He (rjfetz1) just wants to increase his number of posts.

He has something flashy for sale that is on your wish list.


----------

